# Name your Fav Jerky Recipes



## jjpiv33 (Nov 9, 2020)

OK. I am starting to prep for my annual AL hunting trip. Ill be making 10#s whole muscle venison jerky, and my first go round at ground venison jerky also 10#s.  Please tell me some of your fav recipes, or good old stand-byes.  I need to come with the good stuff!!

-JP


----------



## Aledavidov (Nov 9, 2020)

Following, I screwed last week on my first jerky 
Hope will learn something from pros


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 10, 2020)

For ground meat jerky I like this https://www.jerkyholic.com/midwest-ground-beef-jerky/
And this is mine for whole meat plus the proper amount of cure#1 and hit with black pepper before going in the smoker.


----------



## jjpiv33 (Nov 10, 2020)

pa42phigh said:


> For ground meat jerky I like this https://www.jerkyholic.com/midwest-ground-beef-jerky/
> And this is mine for whole meat plus the proper amount of cure#1 and hit with black pepper before going in the smoker.
> View attachment 470162



I like the look of that ground meat recipe.  I think ill try it out on my ground venison. Thanks!!
I know there are many pages and posts with recipes but i was hoping more people would chime in with their favs.


----------



## jjpiv33 (Nov 10, 2020)

Anyone have tips on the cooking process of ground meat jerky? I read the link that was posted but I'm thinking some of you may have perfected it a bit. Ill be using a 40" MES with smoke tube. My basic questions are:
How long to put smoke on it, and being ground vs whole muscle.....do you bump the temp like you do with whole muscle, or just let it ride....and let the cure do its work. 

Thanks


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 11, 2020)

jjpiv33 said:


> Anyone have tips on the cooking process of ground meat jerky? I read the link that was posted but I'm thinking some of you may have perfected it a bit. Ill be using a 40" MES with smoke tube. My basic questions are:
> How long to put smoke on it, and being ground vs whole muscle.....do you bump the temp like you do with whole muscle, or just let it ride....and let the cure do its work.
> 
> Thanks


I add smoke for 2 hours  and I use the bump temp method , rotation of racks and flip jerky


----------

